# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Recomendación de camara de video para grabar magia.

## MagoWinki

He estado buscando, y no he encontrado ningún post acerca de este asunto. Aprovechando los reyes me gustaría comprarme una videocámara para grabar mis videos de magia. No tengo mucho dinero, como  mucho, podría invertir unos 150 euros. Me podíais hacer alguna recomendación. Muchas Gracias. Un Saludo.

                                                                                          M.W

----------


## renard

Yo grabo con mi mobil jeje.

----------


## MagoWinki

jajaja  yo pensaba algo mas... especifico jajaja gracias de todos modos =D

----------


## dantetorobolino

Me gusta la Sony bloggie. Es una excelente cámara de bolsillo que, además de grabar en hd (1920 X 1080), te permite compartir tus vídeos en sitios como youtube o facebook. La cámara no es cara, y si lo que pretendes es usarla para grabar tus vídeos de magia, pues creo que es perfecta. 

Averigua sobre este tipo de cámaras, pues hay varios modelos que quizás puedan interesarte. 

Un saludo.

----------


## MagoWinki

muchas gracias por todos, mirare y ya os cuento a ver que compro gracxias =D

----------


## Iban

No sé si he llegado tarde, pero cómprate una cámara de fotos digital, que la mayoría graba vídeo con excelente calidad. Comprarse una cámara exclusivamente de vídeo, o es que buscas algo muy específico, o no merece la pena.

----------


## eidanyoson

Si y no Iban. Al mismo precio te va a hacer mejor video una camara de idem que una de fotos (a ver si crees que el video full hd de una camara fotográfica canon de 200 euros es igual que el de una camara de video  full hd).

 Pero claro, para grabarte en plan casero y demás te sobra con una de fotos y tienes dos cosas por el precio de uno.

 P.D (si,  lo sé hay excepciones, pero empiezan a partir de precios prohibitivos para este chico..., por 150€ máximo nop)

----------


## MagoWinki

gracias a amobos si Iban, quiero una camara de video especificamente para algun otro uso  pero principalmente para la magia. y si algun dia hago mgia de cerca conectarla a un proyector... ya decidi casi seguro el modelo por 115€ es una benQ s21 muchas gracias =D

----------


## Iban

Winki, mira a ver si ésta que vende Felipe te puede interesar.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f13/material-sin-uso-32342/

----------


## Magicmaxi

Para mí estoy de acuerdo con Iban,yo con un cámara de fotos digital me apaño a no ser que necesites una grabación profesional para venderte,en ese caso siempre hay algún amiguete que te pueda ayudar jejeje

----------


## MagNity

bueno, sabies que yo no conozco de camaras que no valgan como mínimo 6000 euros..xDDD es lo que tiene mi profesión.
Ahora un poco más serio, no voy a entrar en si es mejor una camara de fotos que haga video o una camara de video (creerme que habría para escribir una libro de más de 100 páginas). Pero si te aconsejo que poco que puedas, la camara disponga la posibilidad de trabajar en manual, tanto en foco como tema de diafragma, gain,, shutter y demás. Y digo esto porque las condiciones de luces en una actuación son lo contrario a lo necesario para que trabaje bien el automático de la cámara (eso si actuamos en escenario).
bueno, quizás llegue un poco tarde, jejeje.
Eso si, quien quiera una grabación (1 o multicámara) o book profesional que me avise,...xDDD que le haré un precio mágico.

----------

